# Orochimaru's Fan Club



## Mewtwo (Mar 8, 2009)

If you like Orochimaru, then this is the place for you! You can post fan pics, petition for him back, or just talk about him!

Current Discussion: Should Orochi be brought back into the Naruto series?

EDIT: I just found an awesome fanfic about Orochimaru!

The time it takes to read this is worth it. Read ittttt


----------

